# 29g shrimp tank



## AesopRocks247 (Jan 15, 2010)

I've been kicking around ideas for this tank, it's been sitting for a while with no love. Decided to re-invent it into a shrimp tank. My hopes are to house a good population of cherry shrimp.


----------



## gabysapha (Oct 26, 2011)

Wow 29g devoted to shrimp! Lucky shrimp, and lucky you! Imagine how many shrimp will soon be toiling around in there 
What species are you going to put in?


----------



## AesopRocks247 (Jan 15, 2010)

I'm thinking about some red cherries, I really like how they pop against java moss. I would like to have a giant colony eventually. Any ideas on how many I should acquire to start this population? I was thinking about 25 to start off?


----------



## jedimasterben (Aug 21, 2011)

AesopRocks247 said:


> I'm thinking about some red cherries, I really like how they pop against java moss. I would like to have a giant colony eventually. Any ideas on how many I should acquire to start this population? I was thinking about 25 to start off?


I would get a small amount from several different people to keep a lot of variety in the gene pool.

But 25 to start out with is good.


----------



## Blackheart (Jul 5, 2011)

nice! I had wanted to do a 29g shrimp tank, too. but fond the lack of room and patience for me would do better with a smaller tank


----------



## AesopRocks247 (Jan 15, 2010)

jedimasterben said:


> I would get a small amount from several different people to keep a lot of variety in the gene pool.
> 
> But 25 to start out with is good.


That's a good idea, because we all know what happens with little genetic diversity. It'll be a back woods hillbilly shrimp show.


----------



## jedimasterben (Aug 21, 2011)

AesopRocks247 said:


> That's a good idea, because we all know what happens with little genetic diversity. It'll be a back woods hillbilly shrimp show.


I lol'ed.


----------



## AesopRocks247 (Jan 15, 2010)

Haha  they gon have some jacked up teef.


----------



## AesopRocks247 (Jan 15, 2010)

picked up some cherry shrimp and bumble bee shrimp. they are really fun to watch.


----------



## gabysapha (Oct 26, 2011)

Oh I love the bumblebee! So cute.

The only other shrimp I can think of that will not interbreed with what you already have are... I think tiger shrimp? And amano, bamboo...


----------



## AesopRocks247 (Jan 15, 2010)

gabysapha said:


> Oh I love the bumblebee! So cute.
> 
> The only other shrimp I can think of that will not interbreed with what you already have are... I think tiger shrimp? And amano, bamboo...


Thinking I might get some tigers eventually.


----------



## gryffin (Sep 18, 2009)

Maybe Malawa?


----------



## AesopRocks247 (Jan 15, 2010)

That would be a suitable option but I would ideally like something with more color and variation.


----------



## dragonsong93 (Nov 25, 2011)

They're looking great! Soon there'll be little shrimplets EVERYWHERE!


----------



## AesopRocks247 (Jan 15, 2010)

dragonsong93 said:


> They're looking great! Soon there'll be little shrimplets EVERYWHERE!


Thanks dude, I can't wait!


----------



## GlassyGal (Nov 28, 2011)

Wow, those really do look like fun.


----------



## AesopRocks247 (Jan 15, 2010)

Shrimps


----------



## AesopRocks247 (Jan 15, 2010)

Moss is getting bigger


----------



## chiefroastbeef (Feb 14, 2011)

aesoprocks247 said:


> it'll be a back woods hillbilly shrimp show.



lol


----------



## AesopRocks247 (Jan 15, 2010)

berried cherries


----------

